# i couldn't resist...



## Jaguar

now i want to get this out of the way in the beginning.

i know i go on anti-pet store rants occasionally and i want to apologize beforehand for seeming like a hypocrite in this situation. i also want to apologize to my boys leno and miles for risking their health for the sake of another rat, and please, everyone, do not take example from me with my quarantine procedures (or lack of).

so the story starts like a normal day, i was going clothes shopping at the mall with my dad, and decided to stop at the pet store to see if they had any big bags of YN (they get them sometimes) but no luck. curiosity got the best of me since i was by myself and had some time to kill, so i went and checked out the rat tanks (which i usually just avoid altogether) and saw a lone, by my guess 4 month old, boy curled up under a wooden hut sleeping away. one of the employees saw me looking at him and told me a few things about him, that he was about 3 and a half months old, born in the store, and kept alone most of his life because he was being bullied by the other rats. i felt bad and decided to give him some attention, and he curled up in my elbow and bruxed away. i put him up on my shoulder while i was browsing around the rest of the store, and he sat there happily until i was ready to go. i went to put him back in the tank and gave him one last scratch and he literally clinged to my hand and groomed my finger rather forcefully and wouldn't let go. i literally had to pry him off my hand to put him back. i felt kinda bad putting him back in the tank all by himself, but i was on my way to the mall, so i had to leave him behind.

the entire time i was at the mall i couldn't stop thinking about how desperate he was for attention and how reluctant he was to let it go, and it was heartbreaking that he had been there for months alone in the hustle and bustle of the pet store. this is probably the best of the stores here as far as animal care goes, still not great (pine, tanks, crappy food, etc) but they do make some effort to socialize their animals and keep track of their records and their tanks do have toys and are always pretty clean. they also don't sell feeders... though none of the stores here do.

anyways, seeing as my oldest boy miles is getting so frail lately (he's literally become a bag of bones)... i really did not want leno to have to be alone when his time came around. i had been offered to adopt another male from Ema, although I knew there were other people on the waiting list before me for him that I was sort of jumping in front of, and when I met up with her to pick him up, she was unable to get him back from his previous owner in time.

my biggest concern was breaking quarantine with my boys - but to me, the risk seemed worth taking. i am confident that he is healthy but i will be on the adamant lookout for any brought on illnesses and i have a vet fund set aside and an emergency vet on call for if one does arise. 

i got my dad to take me back to the store. i gave the boy a thorough health check. i picked apart his fur, checking for scabs, bugs, missing patches, etc. checked his lungs and make sure they were clear, which they were, although he was sneezy from the pine, i am pretty confident that it's just irritation but i'm well prepared to take care of a respiratory infection if one does arise. i checked his teeth, smelled his ears, made sure he was walking fine, aware of his surroundings, responsive, and blah blah blah and he almost seemed to be enjoying the treatment.

anyways, summary: 

walked into a pet store, couldn't resist, walked out with a rattie in a box.

i would like to introduce.... no name yet, the three and a half month old, agouti berkshire, standard eared with a small head spot. haha  name suggestions?


----------



## rileymai

I had the same little instance a little while ago, although I hope your little guy is healthy! He is adorable!! I tried to avoid the rat section at the pet store, but dangit.. spotted a sad little girl and ended up battling a month of illness before she gave up the fight. I find it so hard not to want to save all the rats at a pet store, but it's such a catch-22.


----------



## Jaguar

rileymai said:


> I had the same little instance a little while ago, although I hope your little guy is healthy! He is adorable!! I tried to avoid the rat section at the pet store, but dangit.. spotted a sad little girl and ended up battling a month of illness before she gave up the fight. I find it so hard not to want to save all the rats at a pet store, but it's such a catch-22.


sorry to hear that  i really want to just take them all, too... but i know that the tanks will just be filled back up with new babies and the cycle will continue... his loneliness was just too hard for me to ignore, though. i am sure he would appreciate a companion, and i'm sure leno will appreciate a companion when miles leaves... i hope intros go smoothly, though i can't see them being a problem considering how docile my boys are. i'll take it slow, though.


----------



## eddricksmommy101

Why hello there Carmel-Corn!

YOU ARE ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Jaguar

EddricksMommy101 said:


> Why hello there Carmel-Corn!
> 
> YOU ARE ADORABLE!!!!


isn't he? 

miles, leno, and... carmel-corn? that doesn't fit at all hahaha


----------



## eddricksmommy101

He just looks like a Carmel Corn!

What about Carmo?

Orrrr

Carmite 

HE JUST LOOKS LIKE CARMEL!!!


----------



## Kiko

He is a very pretty rat, much better looking then some pet store rats.

How about Carmen? Miles, Leno and Carmen. That sounds nice


----------



## eddricksmommy101

Its Carmel and Herman Mixed 

ADORABLE


----------



## blenderpie

he's a beauty. 
Bradly? Cooper? ChaChi?


----------



## eddricksmommy101

PERFECT NAME.

Fonzie.


----------



## laughingrats

Aw way to go. When I saw him Smithers jumped into my head...but it's kind of a last name lol. 

hmm I think he suites a B- name

Baxter
Bentley
Blake
Bradford <- awesome


----------



## hshelton

I think he's a Bernard personally


----------



## laughingrats

I like Bernard too. Something with a B see? lol


----------



## Jaguar

hehe I like the name Bernard! great suggestions 

ema, yeah my hands are pretty small but I don't think he's any older than 5 months. he's pretty small compared to Leno. I'll get some better pictures when my Internet is back up


----------



## eddricksmommy101

Bernard Carmelito?

I like dat


----------



## Nagi

How about just calling him "B"? Miles, Leno and B. =D

He is beautiful, so very beautiful<3 When I'm in the pet store I always do the wrong thing and ask to see them. I sit and contemplate. They had 6 month old boys in a tank, a single tank. My heart fell and I had to leave. They almost came home with me.


----------



## laughingrats

Mr. B!


----------



## Jaguar

MR B?!


----------



## Jaguar

so handsome 

he's running about on my bed with miles and leno at the moment


----------



## Jaguar

he is pretty dark  no idea on a name yet, it usually takes me quite a while to settle on one :-\ i'll try a few and see what sticks!

i'm getting some amusement out of watching all leno's awkward crab walking and butt-shoving maneuvers... the new guy seems pretty submissive and unphased, though, which is good. miles just doesn't care, he's sleeping in the corner lol. did you pick up the pans today?!


----------



## eddricksmommy101

He looks like a Carmo to me

*Carmel but shorter


----------



## ema-leigh

Yeah I'm the same with names, get to know his personalty first and see what fits 

LOL I love that little crab dance they do! Thats amazing that hes so submissive, considering he was housed alone for so long... you would think he would have issues. 

No I haven't had a chance to pick up the pans yet. Do you think there'll be any issues considering my last name is Foley right now lol.


----------



## Jaguar

yeah, hopefully intros continue to go this smooth 

i don't think you'll have a problem picking them up, my phone number is on the little card thing, just tell them to call me if they want verification haha


----------



## EdieBird

I don't know why, but when I look at him I see a "Jonah." 

He's a handsome boy. Then again, thanks to my Xena I'm kinda partial to agouti berkshires...LOL


----------



## laughingrats

Jaguar said:


> MR B?!


Ahahaha oh man please do


----------



## Jaguar

EdieBird said:


> I don't know why, but when I look at him I see a "Jonah."
> 
> He's a handsome boy. Then again, thanks to my Xena I'm kinda partial to agouti berkshires...LOL


oh gosh that name reminds me of a very bad night  lol i really do not want to think about it every time i see my rat! xD


----------



## EdieBird

well, whatever you decide to call him...THOSE WHISKERS!!! so cuuuuute! Why are rat whiskers so cute?


----------



## Jaguar

i think ratties are just cute in general 










he's settling in very well, absolutely LOVES having his face and neck groomed (i'd assume because he's not had anyone to do it before) and he is getting along pretty well with the other boys  little bit of squeaking and squabbling with leno, but i'm assuming he's going to be the submissive one after a while. miles just doesn't care hahaha.

i have been giving him some ensure and harlan to get him started on a better diet. gonna start to add in veggies slowly, he had some kale the first night i brought him home and loved it though. his coat has smoothed out in just the few days ive had him  i think he is a tiny bit overweight, probably because of the fatty seed food he was eating before, so hopefully with a good diet and exercise once i get a playpen set up he will skinny up a bit


----------



## Jaguar

got some better pictures


----------



## hshelton

He's so very hansome!


----------



## eddricksmommy101

I LUBB YOU Carmo!!! 

*gives Kale*


----------



## EdieBird

Agouti berks are the best! LOL

Just don't tell that to my beige hoodie, platinum, black and agouti caps, black berk, and hairless pink thing. They all think THEY'RE the best!


----------



## Jaguar

is he what would be considered a variegated berkshire?


----------



## hshelton

Percie has the same markings on her side so if it is I guess she is as well


----------



## Jaguar

A berkshire rat with splashes of white and color on their back and belly markings. Many variberk rats have a blaze or a head spot. This marking may simply be a mismarked varigated with solid color on the back instead of the correct spotting and splashes.

http://www.dreameyce.com/eagleseye/rattery/ratinfo/rat_markings.htm


hmm... i'd say so because of his head spot


----------



## lilangel

Jaguar said:


> got some better pictures


In those picture's he looks like he is saying "aw finally a clean soft home with yummy food and loving care!"

Lucky for a name maybe? Bear,Coco Bear... Hehe


----------



## Jaguar

still no name for the dude...but he's getting to be such a big ham already : loves to dangle, i can pick him up and flip him on his back and tickle his tummy and he will squirm and lick my fingers lol


----------



## blenderpie

I'm so glad he's doing so well! If only my rat was so content to dangle... 
Perhaps going on a baby name site would spark some inspiration for his name?


----------



## ema-leigh

Awe what a sweetie! Your just like me... takes so long to decide on a name lol my puppy is now coming up to 4 months of age and is still very much nameless LOL


----------



## Instinct

Oh he is adorable! Also he looks to have quite a kind personality. 
Make sure you tell us what you decide to name him!


----------



## eddricksmommy101

Hey, Rylee, You just said it!
DANGLE!

Thats a PERFECT NAME!


----------



## Kiko

I could not name a rat Dangle haha, I to many bag images....
This is a family forum, but if Rylee has even a slightly twisted mind as I do, the first thing that comes to mind is Dangly-bits xD


----------



## Jaguar

Kiko said:


> I could not name a rat Dangle haha, I to many bag images....
> This is a family forum, but if Rylee has even a slightly twisted mind as I do, the first thing that comes to mind is Dangly-bits xD


LOL this is exactly what i thought, yes. i'd crack up every time i called him


----------



## eddricksmommy101

:S

I think its a cute name for a cute little rat who likes to dangle...


----------



## Kiko

It's cute as long as you don't have a gutter dwelling mind xD


----------



## Jaguar

well, mister no name is doing well.. still not on living terms with leno, but we're getting there


----------



## Faye302

Such a cute little boy! P.S. I love the halloween toes!


----------



## Jaguar

aha thanks! i love halloween


----------

